# General > Music >  Sunday Sesh 30th May - Charity Gig

## moncur

PLEASE NOTE: Due to Licensing Laws, Under 16s must leave the premises by 7pm and under 18s must be leave by 10pm. Thanks

----------


## BigKev

Should i take my own guitar?

----------


## Jeid

What date is this?

----------


## BigKev

Today is the 18th of may 2010. 

Are you a time traveller?

have you travelled back in town in search of Sarah Connor?

NEEEEEAAAAAUUUUUGHHGHGHHHH!!!

----------


## Jeid

*THIS IS NOW AN ARNIE THREAD*

Nyeeeeeaaaaahhhhhh....

I need your clothes, your boots and your motorcycle!

----------


## BigKev

But seriously. . . . 

What are you waiting fower?

----------


## Jeid

I'm waiting to climb the mountains of mars... neeeyyyyaaaahhhhhh, but recall spoilt my holiday  :Frown:

----------


## BigKev

I need your clothes, your boots and your bus pass!!

DO EEET!!!

----------


## BigKev

What? do you think this is not the real arnold?

THIS IS THE REAL ARNOLD!!!

----------


## Jeid

No, I'm the real Ahnold...

----------


## BigKev

So anyway, when are the bands on?

----------


## Jeid

I've got the answer right here... let me just... nnneeeeeyyyyyaaaaahhhhh

----------


## Jeid

I think it's time to cool off...

----------


## BigKev

I hear Trixie and friends ar on first,

Where do we plug in?

----------


## Jeid

I need an amp you idiot!

----------


## Jeid

Where do my band plug in?

----------


## Kenneth

Gutted we werent asked to play again this year!

Also no NEW?

----------


## Jeid

Aye, but at least Arnold is gonna be there.

----------


## Kenneth

That is the upshot though!

----------


## PartChimp

Ahahaha! 

BEST.THREAD.EVVAAR! =P

----------


## BigKev

Supposidly i have been to mars before,

But i do not, Recall. . . . . .

NEEEAAAUUUGGGHHHHAHHHHHAAAHHHAAA!!!

BUT SERIOUSLY!!!!!!!

I eat green beret soldiers and boiled heads for breakfast!!!



Give me a spoon you idiot!!!!

----------


## Jeid

How about a knife...

----------


## BigKev

My minigun will defeat your puny sword, NEEEAAAUUGGHGHGH!!!!!

I AM THE REAL ARNOLD!!!!

----------


## Jeid

Nyyyeeeeeaaaaahhhhhh

You fight like Robotic Girly Man... Fight like a man, use knifes!

You can't beat me...

----------


## BigKev

Caome on john, im not styooopid am oy!!!



Meet yer Mayka!!!

----------


## Jeid

It's ok, we're best friends really.

BUT SERIOUSLY.... I kicked his ass after I smoked this cigar.

"let off some steam..." ahahaha... shut up you idiot!

----------


## zebedy

keep it alive

----------


## zebedy

*obviously talking about the chicken wings balancing on his gooch*

----------


## Jeid



----------


## zebedy

<3

----------


## buddyrich

Wasnt the guy who played Bennet one of the bad guys in Mad Max 2?

----------


## Jeid

You raise a valid point! He was also in Power Rangers!

----------


## BigKev

HHAAAANNNNEEEUGGHHGHGHHHHHAHHHHHAAAAHHH,

Oh that was a big one!!!

It was this beeg!!!!




NEEEAAAAGGHGHGHUUHAHHAHHAAHHHHAAAA!!!

----------


## Jeid

You shouldn't have eaten all those lunches!

----------


## buddyrich

Man it's hot today.  Definitely swimsuit weather.

----------


## Boozeburglar

Will ye stop putting that guy's mug on my body biy!

----------


## Jeid

OK... EVERYBODY... CHILL!

Hahahaha, that's my favourite! Oh shut up you idiot!



But seriously, what time are the bands on?

----------


## buddyrich

Aye it's just getting stupid now.

----------


## moncur

> But seriously, what time are the bands on?


First act is on at 5pm.

----------


## Jeid

Jesus Moncur, you're hardly giving it all away are you?

Have you got a sound man for the day yet? Or are you just hoping one turns up before 5pm?

----------


## buddyrich

Whats the point of giving out running times?  It's a certainty that it'll overrun anyway so any times given out will be meaningless.

----------


## Jeid

An indicator would be good, plus, it's not as if the poster gives anything away about the running order

----------


## moncur

> Jesus Moncur, you're hardly giving it all away are you?


     No




> Have you got a sound man for the day yet?


     Yes

----------


## Jeid



----------


## BigKev

Who is doing the sound then?

----------


## tattoo_tearz

> Who is doing the sound then?


 LOL theres no point in asking moncur lad, he apparently has nothing to do organising it........... ::

----------


## Jeid

You'd likely get a crappy reply anyway. He's keen to stick a poster on but give no details to anyone who asks a question about the event he's advertising!

----------


## tattoo_tearz

> You'd likely get a crappy reply anyway. He's keen to stick a poster on but give no details to anyone who asks a question about the event he's advertising!


 
Attachment 5993


Doesnt look like thats gonna happen!

----------


## moncur

I was going to answer your question just now after finding out the info (I do have other work to do you know), but I dont think I'll bother answering now.

Anyways, jokes aside and stuff, this gig is for some really worthy causes and the bands that are playing are all top notch so please turn up and show your support for the bands that have given up their time to play for free and put some money to charity.

----------


## davem

Concur with Moncur!  Everyone's had lots of fun with this but as usual churlishness has prevailed.
It'll be a good gig, lots of people are giving time and effort towards it. We know when we're playing more or less. Stop moaning, come along and enjoy it!

----------


## Jeid

> I was going to answer your question just now after finding out the info (I do have other work to do you know), but I dont think I'll bother answering now.


Oh, knickers in a twist eh?

----------


## davem

It could be more a question of whether a reply is deserved. I think you can safely say he's a bit pissed off, so would I be. Churlishness isn't big or clever.

----------


## buddyrich

Man I'm sad I'm not going to make it. Sounds like It'll be the usual cavalcade of trodden toes. Hope it's well-supported though. Moncur might like wearing ladies clothes but he's giving of his time for charidee so we should try and be nice to him. I certainly wouldn't want to be in the middle of all these
bands trying to sort them all out!

----------


## Jeid

> It could be more a question of whether a reply is deserved. I think you can safely say he's a bit pissed off, so would I be. Churlishness isn't big or clever.


Looks like your knickers are in a twist too.

On page one the question was asked, "what time are the bands on?"

Maybe you need a personality transplant. Most people find this thread amusing, and we've kept it bumped to the top of the music forum for the past week. If anything, our "churlishness" has brought light to this thread. It's certainly made me and quite a few others laugh.

Perhaps when you hit a certain age, you can't see the funny side of things... Luckily for us, This hasn't hit Arnie yet...

----------


## Jeid

> Man I'm sad I'm not going to make it. Sounds like It'll be the usual cavalcade of trodden toes. Hope it's well-supported though. Moncur might like wearing ladies clothes but he's giving of his time for charidee so we should try and be nice to him. I certainly wouldn't want to be in the middle of all these
> bands trying to sort them all out!


I'm not having a go at Moncur, questions were asked and if he's gonna throw his toys out of the pram and not answer them... fair enough.

----------


## davem

When you reach a certain age people being tiresome are less easy to tolerate that's sure.
If ever I need advice on how I might alter my outlook on life I won't be knocking on your door!

In amongst the frivolity you were rude to a mate, he is well able to look after himself, but I felt it right to ask you to reflect on your attitude. There are other things in the world to attend to beside responding to your request for information. Perhaps when you approach that certain age some awareness of how others view your sense of innate superiority will dawn.

----------


## Jeid

When I want to be boring and come online and gurn about how others should act, I'll give you a call, until then, I'll continue as I see fit. I don't need you telling me how I should post or act.

When you reach a certain age, people who like to moan become more and more obvious to spot  :Wink:

----------


## davem

QED

Aye I'm feeling just grumpy enough to say something. Waste of time I know, but the wisdom of ages is wasted unless shared. I'll just return to my grey little life for now!

----------


## BigKev

Grand,

So when are the bands playing? Anybody know?

----------


## buddyrich

Lighten up jeid. If you feel dave is being ignorant then leave him to it. Why totally overreact and resort to crass ageism?

----------


## Jeid

I am lightened up. Look over the past three pages to see that. I would hardly say I over reacted, or had a go, hence my  :Wink:  at the end of my post. He saw fit to retort and have a go at me for being "tiresome" and "rude," don't see you telling him to pipe down. Perhaps Dave needs to lighten up?

Aaaand, despite the 3 pages of posts in which other members of the forum became involved, I'm the easy target here because I like to poke fun at people. Where's grief for BigKev or tattoo_tearz(who executed a sucker punch with the dress picture, if I do say so myself!)

Why overreact and have double standards?  :Wink:

----------


## moncur

Kev, why are you asking what time the bands are on? I sent you an email a few weeks ago with the bands times on it and there has only been one swap. Its not Rocket Science.

Tattoo Tearz, big woop, you 'found' a photo of me in a dress from last year when me and about 5 mates dressed up for a laugh. A lot of people remember that night and it was a good one. Infact, most girls in skins were probably jealous of the attention we got. We even managed to get that photo in the William Wilson national magazine!

Anybody recognise the guy on the left?

----------


## buddyrich

Aye it's been a fun thread and will hopefully continue for many generations. You just got a bit personal and I pointed it out. Maybe it's my age. When you get to be as old as me you feel the need to rail against injustice and fight for truth and love. Is that okay? I'd hate to think that things have irrevocably changed in our relationship. You're my go-to guy jeid!  I wanna = pwnd!!!!!!!!

----------


## Jeid

> Aye it's been a fun thread and will hopefully continue for many generations. You just got a bit personal and I pointed it out. Maybe it's my age. When you get to be as old as me you feel the need to rail against injustice and fight for truth and love. Is that okay? I'd hate to think that things have irrevocably changed in our relationship. You're my go-to guy jeid!  I wanna = pwnd!!!!!!!!


Because I told him that he was greeting and sucking the fun out of the thread? Right.

Well, I've been posting here for god knows how long and if you haven't figured out that I like to wind people up/poke fun at them etc, you need to practise more.

Your go to guy? heyyyyyy

----------


## Jeid

> We even managed to get that photo in the Gay Times!


Well done  :Wink: 

For the rest of us who don't know the order of the bands, it'd be good to know. Not the times perhaps, but the order of things, just so I don't miss any bands by staying at home and having my tea or whatever only to arrive to have missed After Hours and the possibility of Boney Maroney!

----------


## buddyrich

Jeid, I was wrong. YOU=pwnd! ::

----------


## buddyrich

It might happen. I'm not with the band on Sunday so the embargo may be lifted and boney maroney could = pwnd. :Smile: 

On an earlier post, right enough there's nothing on the poster about running order. But then I suppose in the interest of fair play and all being in it together maybe it's better not to have a hierarcy from opening act to headliner on the poster.

----------


## Jeid

> Jeid, I was wrong. YOU=pwnd!


I fail to see the pwnage? Please point me in the nearest direction, otherwise, I may have to break out a facepalm

----------


## tattoo_tearz

och we were just having a laugh. moncur put messages out to all the bands with all this info dictating this and that.  then when we asked him questions he responded saying he had nothing to do with it (or in this case didnt respond at all) so he deserves to be wound up. charity or not.


Its all just a bit of fun. with some of the things thats been said to/about me over this gig i could say a whole lot worse but i would rather just  lighten up and post pics of moncur in a dress..... which by the way lad ..... NONE of the girls were jealous of you.

looking forward to the gig on sunday, last years in many ways was a great success. :Smile:

----------


## buddyrich

> I fail to see the pwnage? Please point me in the nearest direction, otherwise, I may have to break out a facepalm


You need to practice son.  :Smile:

----------


## moncur

If people are desperate to know the bands start times I will post them this evening once I get home from work.

BTW, the organiser of this event is Kerry Harrison and Andy Crawfrod has also helped organise it. I have had no part in saying what band plays or at what time they play.

Kerry asked me to email bands with the info as I had the contact details at hand.

I have been told that the soundmen for the gig are theboss and his brother Kevin.

----------


## buddyrich

Music really is a dreadful thing isn't it? It brings out the worst in us all.

----------


## theboss

> I have been told that the soundmen for the gig are theboss and his brother Kevin.


Big Kev will be the main man on the desk for this. I will be there to cover the desk (as it's a long session) and Kevin usually takes care of sorting out the stage etc. Big Kev is always Skins primary sound gadgie. I think info has been mixed up due to alot of Kevs being mentioned. Sunday will run as smoothly as last year did!

By the way, The Sellouts are on early. Get in line to hear the sweetest sounding bag of cats around  :Wink:

----------


## BigKev

Here is a grand embarrasing picture of myself:

----------


## moncur

Kev, hope you see the funny side of that pic I posted of you. Was a little childish of me to post it but its a damn funny pic! I'll delete it if you want.

If we cant laugh at ourselves who can we laugh at?

----------


## theboss



----------


## BigKev

Aye, grand photo, thanks for cutting out the boug!!

I have a better baby photo:

----------


## Jeid

Somebody should read this out on Sunday

----------


## tattoo_tearz

> Somebody should read this out on Sunday


you should start the day off with a dramatic reading lol

----------


## buddyrich

Or this one for Moncur.

----------


## BigKev

> Or this one for Moncur.


Brilliant,

I laughed. . . .

----------


## ©Amethyst

It looks like I won't make it, and I even organised my shifts so that I could be in the area for the gig.  The word "gutted" comes to mind.  :Frown:

----------


## Jeid

Soooo, Today's the day for everyone to be...



Awwwwww!

----------


## BigKev

Neaaauuuuughghghghghhh!!!!!

----------


## buddyrich

What fun.  I couldnt stay long but Trixie + Andy n Shug were great.  The Sellouts were a total blast and put the roof off the place.  Really good fun and a nice treat to catch Darren playing geetar.  It was ace.  Bag of cats?  I mean......really??  Cant see it myself.  I really enjoyed it.

I didnt catch the rest because i had to bail but it was nice that there was a lot of folk there when i shot off.

HUYYYYYYY!

----------


## davem

Sound was fantastic - Thanks guys. Good Fun.
Booony Morooonie!

----------


## DOC ROCK

> Sound was fantastic - Thanks guys. Good Fun.
> Booony Morooonie!


Right on Dave! It was a great night.  ::

----------


## Jeid

Was a great night tonight! All the bands were grand. Had a great laugh  :Grin:

----------


## BigKev

Nah, we never took the bag of cats along tonight, forgot to feed them!!

Gig was grand, After hours were tremendous!!!

And what a way to end the night with bad reps!!

Alright!!!

----------


## buddyrich

What kind of snare was kevin using?

----------


## theboss

> What kind of snare was kevin using?


A Craviotto Concert Series. He just got it this week.

----------


## buddyrich

It was nice. Nice boxy sound. I prefer brass snares but that one sounded very sweet.

----------


## Jeid

His snare was magnificent!

----------


## Deemac

From all in Whisky, I to would like to thank all those involved in making this event run so smoothly. Hope a good sum was raised for charity.

----------


## davem

After Hours had fun too, it is so hard to get the sound right there, just so impressed with all the arrangements for the day. Really sorry to have missed so many other bands, working b4 and at some unearthly hour today - yep definitely getting too old! Gutted to miss all but esp Bad Reps, saw your first gig and love your tunes and how they're played.

----------


## theboss

I had a great day at the Sunday Sesh. Really enjoyed playing.
Highlight of the day for me was After Hours. Cell Block No.9 was superb!

YEAH!

----------


## Jeid

> Highlight of the day for me was After Hours. Cell Block No.9 was superb!
> 
> YEAH!


Best band of the day for me, they were really on form. Maitland had some graaaaaand guitar solos, Ian and Jim were on fire as well  :Grin: 

ALRIGHT!

----------


## theboss

> Best band of the day for me, they were really on form. Maitland had some graaaaaand guitar solos, Ian and Jim were on fire as well 
> 
> ALRIGHT!


Agreed. Every now and again I forget how good Stuart actually is.

COME 'AWN!

----------


## Jeid

Aye well, he showed us on Sunday.

ROCK N ROLL!

----------


## Jeid

So I hear you need someone to help organise this years event guyz! Now that I'm not Governator, how about me and my good friend run it for you? Nyyyeeeearrrrggggghhhh. He's got great communication skillz and talks great English... ah aha ha ha

Here's a picture of the Sunday Sesh Management Committee 2011 you idiot!



But seriously... I'm the real Ahnold!

----------

